# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  plantones de uva Flame

## maria valdebenito

Hola 
Tengo 2000 plantones de uva Flame Seedless sobre patrón Freedom en bolsa. Alta calidad, producidos en Chile y terminados en Perú. 
Plantas certificadas y con cumplimiento normas SAG Chile y Senasa Perú 
Maria  lugardiv@gmail.com 975061203 rpm #561188Temas similares: PLantones de Lúcuma venta de plantones de Palto Plantones de Granado  Wonderful plantones de uva Flame plantones de pecano mahhan

----------

